# What is this Marks CD thing?



## 19097 (Jan 27, 2006)

So what is it, and where can I get it? I am new, thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI BigChris,Welcome to the BB! I replied to your other post to be sure to get an actual diagnosis of IBS before attempting various treatments.But in answer to your question, it is actually Mike's CDs - unless you are referring to a Mark that I don't know about!







You can find info on this forum, as well as via the links in my signature, and directly via www.IBSCDS.com.Mike's CDs is actually the IBS Audio Program 100 and it was developed to address the mind-gut connection associated with IBS - treating over 20 symptoms including pain and anxiety, as well as bloating, etc. The program contains sessions of clinical hypnotherapy taken from the clinical setting and put onto CDs that can be listened to in the privacy of your own home.Once you are definitely diagnosed with IBS, this might be an option for you to research and consider - it is not for everyone, but has been very helpful for many on this BB.If you have any specific questions, do let me know.Take care and again, welcome to the BB>


----------

